
You Can’t Multitask, So Stop Trying (2010) - worez
https://hbr.org/2010/12/you-cant-multi-task-so-stop-tr
======
CitizenTekk
Huh? Why can't we? My mom's been doing this for I believe the moment I was
born? What do you expect the definition of multi-tasking? Doing one other task
with two hands at the same time?

Even doing just one job, you are multi-tasking. How about me typing, I'm not
just typing these words by my mind, I use it with my hand. So just the basic
thought of that, I'm multi-tasking.

I can't even comprehend how can one can't multi-task. Even when you walk,
you're not just walking, you're also balancing that's also a multi-tasking I
believe.

~~~
dazc
Typing with your hands while thinking with your brain is a different kind of
multi-tasking to walking down the street while using your eyes to stare at a
screen when you should be using your eyes to look where you are going.

~~~
mirimir
Or worse, driving your car. A friend was recently almost killed by someone
texting at the wheel :(

